# Sage Bambino Plus - getting 36g from 2 cup setting



## Big Denzil III (8 mo ago)

Hi
I'm a new Bambino Plus owner.
I've only made a few cups but I'm seeing the same issue - only getting about 36g out of the 2 cup setting in a couple of different scenarios:

Using supermarket ground coffee with the double wall 2 cup basket. Taste - not awful.
Grinding my own beans (ground at 1.9 on a 1Zpresso JX Pro) withe the single wall 2 cup basket. Taste - bitter.

In both cases I'm starting with 19g coffee - this overflows the basket, but then goes down to around 17.5 once I razor it (which seems to take off much more than I'd though would happen).

I'm warming the grouphead/portafilter/basket first, but the extraction is a bit quick (not hugely quick). but I'm only getting around 36g of coffee out.
(I've tested the default setting by running an empty shot and am getting around 70g of water through, which seems correct, so I don't think the setting is wrong - I've reset anyway just in case.)

Does anyone see any obvious problems with what I'm doing....I'm surprised that the double wall isn't better, and am not sure whether I should be looking to grind finer or coarser.

thanks


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Hi, I have the Bambino Plus and a Eureka Mignon Specialta grinder. I have tried various weights of beans but get the best results with 18g. I pull my shots manually using the 2 cup button. My "workflow" goes something like this :-
I put the portafilter into the machine and pull two shots using the one cup button into a milk jug/container. I then remove the portafilter and stand it in the jug/container. This is my attempt to warm things up. I then grind 18g of beans into the portafilter using a dosing funnel. I then sharply tap the portafilter and funnel on a wooden chopping board several times before using a tamper/distributor set at the depth of the razor to tamp the coffee in the portafilter. Using this method I lose very little of the coffee grounds. I put the portafilter in the machine and my cup on some scales under the portafilter. I press and hold the 2 cup button and when the pump kicks in I start my timer (still holding the button in). After about 7 seconds you will hear the pump noise change, this is because holding the button gives you a lower pre-infusion pressure and after 7 seconds it will ramp up to full pressure. Now I let the machine do its thing (release the button) until my scales show about 33/34g of coffee. I then press the 2 cup button to stop the pump, the final drips will normally take the weight to 36g or thereabouts. If you have got your grinder dialled in, then you should be stopping the pump in the desired range of 24 to 32 seconds. Use the grinder to adjust the desired time/taste by grinding finer/coarser. This is working consistently for me with a variety of beans. I do not obsess with getting the weight out or extraction time exactly right as I find the taste is good enough for my palate a few grams or seconds either way. Good luck and hope you enjoy your coffee.


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Forgot to mention, using the original Bambino Plus portafilter and 2 cup single wall basket.


----------



## Big Denzil III (8 mo ago)

Thanks, graham - I need to get a proper dosing funnel (mines wrong size) so I can distribute & tamp without losing the coffee (My current workflow leaves me with 17.n.) 
Do you warm the basket? I’m currently warming the pf and the basket but I suspect my main issue is the grind size.

(I got 50g from the double wall using random pre-ground today. I’d like the option. I’m also going to try an ESE pod, as I really cba to manually grind first thing in the morning …

thanks


----------



## grahams999tle (8 mo ago)

Have a look at this funnel, I bought one. It is heavy but well made.
KongLyle 54mm Espresso Dosing Funnel Stainless Steel Coffee Dosing Ring Compatible with 54mm Portafilter https://amzn.eu/d/aukuhFk


----------

